# RecipeDB - Busty Robust Porter



## Cortez The Killer (9/9/09)

Busty Robust Porter  Ale - Robust Porter  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Mash @ 6815 min hop addition was in the cubeI calculated IBUs at 54A most tasty porterCheers   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.3 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.2 kg Weyermann Caramunich II    0.1 kg TF Roasted Barley    0.1 kg TF Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 70mins)    30 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 15mins)    20 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 70mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1084 - Irish Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         19L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.065 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 44.1 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 6.25%   Colour 49 EBC   Batch Size 19L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

